
Ask HN: Best way to monetize free compute power? - usemygpu
For various reasons that I won&#x27;t go into, I have free access to an unused g2.2xlarge EC2 instance (8 cores, 15GB RAM, GPU) for the next 6 months. What is the most profitable way to turn that free compute power into money?<p>I am currently attempting to mine ETH (I have never mined anything before), but from my limited understanding this is probably a waste of time with these compute specs. I&#x27;m sure there are up-and-coming coins that would be easier to mine, but the variety of choices is quite daunting. According to my tests, it has a mean hash rate of ~1MH&#x2F;s, and a max of ~3 MH&#x2F;s.<p>Bandwidth will be billed at the regular AWS rate, so any schemes that involve moving large amounts of data around will probably be unprofitable. I also have limited time (I work full-time at a startup and do consulting on the side), so labor&#x2F;time-intensive ideas like starting a WordPress host will not be possible. I have ~20 years experience of programming and linux skills, so suggestions can be technical as you like.<p>I&#x27;m not expecting to make huge sums of money, but beer money would be nice, and would avoid having the machine sitting idle. I&#x27;m willing to try out any (legal) suggestions, however left-field they may appear.
======
freeslugs
check out monero

